# I have a Dennon arv5803 receiver can I hook two subwoofer to it?



## IamTheDude (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sure, all you would need is a Y adapter as i do not believe it has dual sub outs like the newer AVR's coming out (7.2).:T


----------



## IamTheDude (Dec 29, 2010)

IamTheDude said:


> Thank you very much


Thank you for the help I will let you know how it works thank you


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Just a note for TheDude... I'm running 2 subs and a set of Buttkicker LFE's from my single Denon 2802 output, works great for me!


----------



## the_abbot (Jun 2, 2010)

Do dual subs significantly improve the sound?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

the_abbot said:


> Do dual subs significantly improve the sound?


When properly installed and setup they can have a tremendous amount of extra impact and sound quality as well as fill any "dead" spots from not having an optimum location for one, on the other hand if not setup correctly they could have the potential to cancel each other out and you may end up with less bass then with just using a single.:T


----------



## IamTheDude (Dec 29, 2010)

What is the best set up for running two sub's. Can you run the same size sub or would it be best to run to sepret sizes


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

IamTheDude said:


> What is the best set up for running two sub's. Can you run the same size sub or would it be best to run to sepret sizes


You have a better chance of success with the same size and same brand/model of subs.

This doesn't mean you cannot mix and match, but it can take a lot of work, luck, and sometimes it just cannot be done.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Being able to adjust each sub with it's own EQ helps.

Subs usually have phase control to help, but just because you might get 30,40, and 50hz in phase doesn't mean that 35, 45, and 55hz will also be in phase.


----------

